# milk milk milk



## Bedste (Jul 16, 2011)

What do you do when you have too much milk?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2011)

Pie, ice cream, cheese, fudge, some folks make soap...
Freeze it for future use.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 16, 2011)

OMG awesome..... Please tell me where to get some recipes for pies or ice cream......  can you use it in recipes that you have to heat?  I thought that heating up the milk caused it to taste goaty?  Seriously.....?  Do you use goat milk the same as cow milk in recipes ?  WOW!  Lightbulb moment


----------



## elevan (Jul 16, 2011)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Do you use goat milk the same as cow milk in recipes ?  WOW!  Lightbulb moment


In most cases yes!  Just experiment


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 17, 2011)

Yogurt! Cheese!  Fertilizer!  We use some of our excess milk as fertilizer and last year we had tomatoes until the first of November.  The calcium in the milk will help stop blossom rot also.  Right now I am working on a way to hook the milk into the sprinkler system and spraying it on the paddocks.  Making the fertilizer is easy, one part milk to 4 parts water.  Also goat milk is highly digestible for dogs and cats and they really appreciate the added treat in their food. Not to mention improving their health and appearance.


----------



## mabeane (Jul 17, 2011)

I make yogurt and cheese and icecream and freeze it as well.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

Freeze it.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a book called, "Goats Produce, Too" that I use A LOT...ordered from Hoeggers, I believe...the coconut cream pie is to.die.for.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, never had any idea on how many ways to use goats milk.  Thank you for starting this thread.  This is education at it's best.  I've read novels that stated how the Tibetans utilized goats milk, including some medical but this blows my mind.  Thank you.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 17, 2011)

Great POST...Lots of cool idea's, we are also rich in Milk...so we are being very creative with our use


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

You can do anything with goat milk that you can do with cow's milk. I do find that pasteurizing it or heating it really hot really fast gives it an off flavor, especially in the microwave, but I don't like the taste of pasteurized milk at all.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 17, 2011)

Chowder.  Got a garden?  Garden chowder flavored with home made feta and lots of milk.  Use onions and garlic, saute'd, then add a cup of this and a cup of that....as many colorful veggies, diced, as you can get your hands on.  Simmer in chicken broth, then when the veggies are done add lots of milk and heat through, and add shredded or grated cheese of your choice, generously.  Cheddar works great, but home made feta is awesome.  Leave the salt out of the soup until you add the feta, as it is a bit salty.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 17, 2011)

Heating up the goat milk wont ruin the taste in the chowder?  Awesome


----------



## freemotion (Jul 17, 2011)

First time I made this I made enough for leftovers for lunch the next day.  There were no leftovers.


----------



## Bedste (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks......


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have a book called, "Goats Produce, Too" that I use A LOT...ordered from Hoeggers, I believe...the coconut cream pie is to.die.for.


I have this book too and I really like it.  It's a very basic book but has all the *how to stuff*.  Ice cream, puddings, pies, yogurt, cheeses, soaps, and goat meat recipes too.  It's a great beginner book and I highly recommend it to anyone just starting out - like me  .


----------



## Bedste (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you I will order it......


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2011)

If you think you'll get serious about cheesemaking, 200 Cheese Recipes (or something like that ...for some reason the title of  that well-worn book that lives on my counter just won't stick in my head!) is a great one.

eta:  Oh, and the Toth book....she is big on pasteurizing, you can skip that step.  If you don't pasteurize, you don't need to add the calcium chloride.  Pasteurization destroys the structure of the calcium molecule, preventing the proper bonds needed to make a firm curd.  Also prevents us from absorbing it for use in our bodies.  That we get our calcium needs met by modern store bought dairy products is an outright lie.  You are doing so much good for your health and that of your family by producing your own dairy products.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 24, 2011)

Excess goat milk? When I bake, if a recipe calls for milk I use goat milk in exactly the same way that I would use cow milk. When I make sauces with cream ( from the cow milk), if the sauce needs to be thinned, I thin it with goat milk. Use it in pudding (either cooked or instant).  In fact, the only thing I use cow milk for is to skim the cream for cooking, baking or making butter. I never use the cow milk in a recipe that calls for milk anymore and I have never had the flavor of anything compromised by using the goat milk. (I'm the wife of Griffin's Ark btw).


----------



## wannacow (Jul 25, 2011)

I used a gallon to make Emeril's goat ricotta cheese the other day.  (I googled it)  It was easy and yummy.  We had manicotti that night.  I also make yogurt every week.  I'm waiting for the weather to cool down to try some other things, like soap.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 25, 2011)

My husband and I are using two gallons a day.....   I am making a lot of cheese to last us until next spring's kids are all weaned/sold.  We ran out this year a long time ago so I went from two does to four this year.  It is addictive!


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 25, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the rec and the reviews!  We are new to goats too.  And we are bringing home a goat in milk this weekend, so I expect to be making some yummy stuff!


----------



## homesteadapps (Aug 1, 2011)

Ice Cream Recipes here:  Just use 100% goats milk and no cream.  Double the recipe for a 4 quart ice cream freezer.

http://www.perryhistory-aoh.com/forum/about52.html


Yogurt is good and easy.


OR SIMPLE CHEESE

Make a simple cheese by heating 1 gallon  to 180 and putting in 1/2 cup of white vinegar. stir and pour in a cheese cloth add a little salt and then ball up and hang to drain for about 1 hour.


----------



## nmred (Aug 1, 2011)

OR SIMPLE CHEESE

Make a simple cheese by heating 1 gallon  to 180 and putting in 1/2 cup of white vinegar. stir and pour in a cheese cloth add a little salt and then ball up and hang to drain for about 1 hour.

Another great version, Garlic and Herb:  Follow above recipe but add (for each gallon of milk) 1/2 tsp. salt, 3/4 tsp. italian herb seasoning, 1/2 tsp. garlic powder.  Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Bedste (Aug 1, 2011)

wow SUCH GREAT IDEAs!!


----------

